# Standard Cockapoo



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys,I saw a post today from a lady looking for a Standard Cockapoo.Can anyone tell me if they are becoming as popular?We had a litter of Standard Cockapoos and I have been lucky enough to see two of our boys recently....I must admit they are big boys!! I so wish we had kept one.We own two Standard Poodle girls and a wee tiny Cockapoo,she is lovely but I think she is very small.Her name is Lady and she is now 11 weeks.she only weighs 3.07kg.Cross was minature poodle father,mother a show cocker.Perhaps Im just used to bigger dogs???? What do you all think of her weight?Height is 21cm from sholder to floor.We love her dearly and wouldnt change her for the world,im just curious as to her size.xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi There!,
I have a Lady too! My lady was just ever so slightly heavier than your girl at 12 weeks old. My Lady is now almost 9 months old and weighs 15 pounds. I think her size is fine, but I can see if you are used to larger dogs that you would feel she was small.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i waa co
cerned about deltas size as the american cross is ment to be smaller, she ia now about15-16" at the sholder gypsy is 16-17" and echo and inca are just over 18" i think. 

remember she is still a baby. i would ecspect lady to eventualy reach 16-17" but it dwpends on how big her mum was. and even then i have know dogs with realy tall pairents growing to be.smaller than thenlm and visa versa. 

thare ks a big difference in the size of poodles, i know some very tall and some very small standerds and the same goes for the minis. 

but i think because cockers are more comanly used as the mum it seems a lttle crull to stud them to such a large dog. people looking for the standered tend to look at the golden and labredoodal. 

what size were you exspecting lady to get to when she.is fully grown?

anyway you probably wont know her full hight till she is around 8 months old.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

My wee (not so wee) maggie is 6.7 kg at 12wks. Emma x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Emma said:


> My wee (not so wee) maggie is 6.7 kg at 12wks. Emma x


Harley is 14.5 weeks and I had him weighed last week and he was 5.30kilos, he had actually put on a kilo in a week! because he isn't fluffy what you see is all him and muscle not loads of hair!  His mum was a show cocker spaniel his dad a miniture poodle
It sounds like you will have a lovely stocky girl as I said I thought Harley was big because Ronnie who is approx 20months fully grown is only 7.23kilo


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Mez-UK said:


> Harley is 14.5 weeks and I had him weighed last week and he was 5.30kilos, he had actually put on a kilo in a week! because he isn't fluffy what you see is all him and muscle not loads of hair!  His mum was a show cocker spaniel his dad a miniture poodle
> It sounds like you will have a lovely stocky girl as I said I thought Harley was big because Ronnie who is approx 20months fully grown is only 7.23kilo


Maggies mummy was a small standard poodle, so she is gonna be a big cockapoo! hehe! Everyone keeps saying oh my goodness look at the size of her paws. Poor pup is gonna have a complex! hehe! Emma x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Emma said:


> My wee (not so wee) maggie is 6.7 kg at 12wks. Emma x


Wow! I thought Lolly was big at 6.6kg at 16 weeks 

Edit - just read the next post from you saying she's from a standard Poo. No wonder she's bigger!


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for your comments.Lady is defo more cocker than poo so I think you have a point there about the currlier coats making them look bigger.Lady looks very like Harley.I will try post some photos today.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

The coats are definitely an optical illusion. Rosie looks like a whippet when she is wet. Compare and contrast:



















To be fair, she's about a month younger in the wet photo and she was all puffy from the groomers in the dry one, but you see what I mean!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/weez74/IMAG0473.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ahh she doesn't look like the same dog - it's their heads and faces that look the funniest when wet. Is a little puppy friend for Rosie looking more likely ;)


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was feeling very hopeful as my husband seemed quite a bit in love with Buzz :love-eyes: after Poo Fest, and kept talking about how we should leave Rosie's coat long to look more like Buzz. So then I made a teeny suggestion along the lines of looking into another dog with the same/similar parentage as Buzz (given who his owners are!) and I got a very gruff response 
Being a woman, obviously I am not admitting defeat, I am just changing my approach and slipping into sneaky underhand mode...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I was feeling very hopeful as my husband seemed quite a bit in love with Buzz :love-eyes: after Poo Fest, and kept talking about how we should leave Rosie's coat long to look more like Buzz. So then I made a teeny suggestion along the lines of looking into another dog with the same/similar parentage as Buzz (given who his owners are!) and I got a very gruff response
> Being a woman, obviously I am not admitting defeat, I am just changing my approach and slipping into sneaky underhand mode...


Hey Buzz did a good job that day as my hubby thought he was lovely as well... maybe he won't so much as agree but give in to the inevitable  You could try just handing him a gorgeous choccy roan with a big red bow on Christmas morning!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ha, I dread to think what his reaction would be! What I really need is another doggie friend for Rosie that we can borrow every so often to prove how easy it could be.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

me1234567 said:


> Hi guys,I saw a post today from a lady looking for a Standard Cockapoo.Can anyone tell me if they are becoming as popular?We had a litter of Standard Cockapoos and I have been lucky enough to see two of our boys recently....I must admit they are big boys!! I so wish we had kept one.We own two Standard Poodle girls and a wee tiny Cockapoo,she is lovely but I think she is very small.Her name is Lady and she is now 11 weeks.she only weighs 3.07kg.Cross was minature poodle father,mother a show cocker.Perhaps Im just used to bigger dogs???? What do you all think of her weight?Height is 21cm from sholder to floor.We love her dearly and wouldnt change her for the world,im just curious as to her size.xx


Hi
We rehomed our dog from a family in Leicester - they got him from Hinckley leicestershire. We keep getting asked if he was crossed with a standard as he is so big - 21 inches to his shoulder and weighs 19kg at 10 months!

I would love to know for sure, but until I find a breeder in Hinckley we won't know?!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sarahjo said:


> Hi
> We rehomed our dog from a family in Leicester - they got him from Hinckley leicestershire. We keep getting asked if he was crossed with a standard as he is so big - 21 inches to his shoulder and weighs 19kg at 10 months!
> 
> I would love to know for sure, but until I find a breeder in Hinckley we won't know?!


was he microchipped when you got him, if he was microchipped by the breeder you might get an adress, who was the first vet he was with, they might have puppy records with the breeder adress


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

The breeder didn't microchip him, his last owners did and it does say on his records miniature poodle x cocker but he is so big compared to all the other cockerpoos on here?!

It would just be nice to know for definite really. I will just have to keep a look out for breeders in Hinckley!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what vet was he registerd with when you got him ?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Louise I can book a weekend away down in Northamptonshire and drop at least one cockapoo off with you ... whenever suites you... just packing


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

The PDSA did the microchip and vaccinations and on their records it says miniature poodle x but when we chatted to the owners she seemed very confused - she already had two toy poodles and was expecting Eddie to be a little bit bigger than them and she also said he was a miniature cross which she thought was the biggest type of poodle?! 

Oh well! Maybe we will never know


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sarahjo said:


> The PDSA did the microchip and vaccinations and on their records it says miniature poodle x but when we chatted to the owners she seemed very confused - she already had two toy poodles and was expecting Eddie to be a little bit bigger than them and she also said he was a miniature cross which she thought was the biggest type of poodle?!
> 
> Oh well! Maybe we will never know


is it a pdsa vaccination card that you have for him?


if it isnt it might be that same vaccination card from the breeder, which mean that the vets address should be on the back of it.


----------

